# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کارشناسی بهداشت عمومی

## Parniya

*کارشناسی بهداشت عمومی*

شاخه اساسی علوم بهداشتی است. دانش آموختگان آن در جهت حفاظت، ارتقاء وبازسازی سلامت افراد جامعه فعالیت می کنند. دانش آموختگان این رشته باید مجهز به مجموعه ای ازعلوم، مهارتها واعتقاداتی باشند که در جهت توسعه وارتقاء سلامت جامعه تلاش نمایند.

رسالت: رسالت رشته کارشناسی ناپیوسته بهداشت عمومی آموزش وتربیت نیروهای آشنا، معتقد وعامل به مفاهیم ، مبانی وراهکارهای تامین ، حفظ وارتقاء سلامت برای جامعه ، خانواده و فرد است.
چشم انداز(Vision) : فراگیرندگان ضمن تبیت جایگاه خود در بخش بهداشت وآموزش بر اساس استانداردهای جهانی امکان جذب در بازار کار ورفع نیاز جامعه را ایجاد نمایند.
اهداف :
با آگاهی وعملکرد همسو با نیازهای محیط ، جامعه، خانواده وفرد وبا ارزیابی
از چگونگی اثر گذاری عوامل انسانی ، محیطی، اقتصادی و اجتماعی بر چگونگی تامین ، حفظ وارتقاء سلامتی در سطوح مختلف آشنا باشند.
از چگونگی مداخله از طریق نیاز سنجی ها ، آموزش بهداشت ، کنترل اپیدمی ها ، مراقبت از چگونگی تغذیه وتغییر در شاخصهای سلامتی در سطح سلامت جامعه آگاهی داشته باشند.

نقش ها:

نقش آموزشی : آموزش به افراد تحت پوششنقش پژوهشی : کمک به پژوهشهای کاربردی (HSR) در عرصه های بهداشتی کشورنقش مراقبتی : شرکت در برنامه های مصوب وزارت بهداشت، درمان وآموزش پزشکی در سطح کل جامعه مانند مراقبت از رشد وتکامل کودکان ، مراقبت از مادران باردار و... با عنایت به سطوح سه گانه وپیشگیرینقش اجرایی :
گرايش بهداشت خانواده
گرايش مبارزه با بيماريها
تعريف رشته : مبارزه با بيماريها شاخه اي از علوم بهداشتي است كه دانش آموختگان آن در جهت پيشگيري ازبيماريهاي واگير وغير واگير فعاليت مي كنند. آنها بر اساس سياست گزاريها وبرنامه ريزي هاي وزارت بهداشت درمان وآموزش پزشكي در جهت كنترل وريشه كني بيماري ها وظايفي را تحت نظارت مسئولين بهداشتي درماني در نظام ارائه خدمات بعهده مي گيرند.
رسالت : رسالت اين رشته تربيت نيروهاي معتقد، آشنا وعامل به مفاهيم ، مباني واستراتژيهاي مبارزه با بيماريها وتامين ، حفظ وارتقاي سلامت جامعه تحت پوشش است.
دورنما : در اين برنامه انتظار داريم در ده سال آينده
* فراگيرندگان طبق آخرين استانداردهاي جهاني ، آموزش ببينند
* دانش آموختگان اين رشته جايگاه علمي خود را در بخش مبارزه با بيماريها تثبيت نمايند.
* خدمات دانش آموختگان منجر به ارتقاي شاخصهاي مربوط به كنترل بيماريها در جمعيت هاي تحت
پوشش شود.
اهداف كلي :
اهداف تربيت نيرو دردوره كارداني بهداشت عمومي با گرايش مبارزه با بيماريها عبارتند از:
1) تربيت نيروهايي با آگاهي وعملكرد همسو با نيازهاي جامعه
2) تربيت نيروهايي كه با موضوعاتي از قبيل : بيماريابي / غربالگری / ارجاع بيماران / پيشگيري وكنترل
بيماريها / عوامل خطرزا / سيستم ارائه خدمات كشوري و... آشنا باشد.
3) تربيت نيروهايي كه قادر باشند بيماريهاي شايع بومي منطقه تحت پوشش خود را شناسايي كنند.
4) در پيشبرد برنامه هاي آموزش بهداشت نقش موثر داشته باشند.
5) درانجام پژوهشهاي كاربرديHealth System Researchدخالت داشته باشند.
6) تربيت نيروهايي كه قادر باشند بصورت چند ريشه عمل نمايند.
نقش ها:
دانش آموختگان اين رشته درحرفه آينده خودرا درجامعه نقشهاي زيررا برعهده خواهند داشت:
1- نقش آموزشي:آموزش به بيماران– افراد پرخطر(high-risk) ودرمعرض خطر(at-risk)
2- نقش پژوهشي : كمك به پژوهشهاي كاربردي (HSRs) در عرصه هاي بهداشتي كشور
3- نقش پيشگيري كننده : ارائه خدمات پيشگيري سطح نخست،اول، دوم وسوم با انجام اقداماتي
غربالگري بيماريها وكمك به تشخيص ودرمان بيماريها، تحت نظارت پزشك مسئول
4- نقش اجرايي : انجام امور اجرايي مربوط به حرفه
طول دوره : 4 تا 6 ترم
تعداد واحدهاي درسي :67 واحد درسي
واحدهاي گرايش مبارزه با بيماريها به ترتيب زير تقسيم مي شود:
الف) عمومي 13 واحد ب) پايه 10 واحد
ج) اصلي 14 واحد د) اختصاصي 18 واحد
ه ) كارآموزي 12 واحد

گرايش بهداشت خانواده
تعريف رشته : رشته بهداشت خانواده ، شاخه اي از علوم بهداشتي است كه دانش آموختگان آن ،
جهت تامين،حفظ وارتقاي سلامت اعضاي خانواده ، به ويژه مادران وكودكان مي كوشند.
دانش آموختگان اين رشته براي به ثمر رساندن برنامه هاي بهداشتي ، باتاكيد بر مراقبت از اعضاي
خانواده بازوهاي اجرايي موثري هستند كه وظايف خود را تحت نظارت مسئولين بهداشتي – درماني در
نظام ارائه خدمات بهداشتي – درماني به انجام مي رسانند.
رسالت:رسالت موسسات آموزشي تربيت كننده نيرو دررشته بهداشت خانواده، تربيت نيروهاي آشنا ،
معتقد وعامل به مفاهيم ،مباني وراهكارهاي تامين – حفظ وارتقاي سلامت براي اعضاي خانواده است.
دورنما (Vision):
* دستيابي به آخرين دستاوردهاي علمي وتكنولوژيك بهداشت عمومي در شاخه بهداشت خانواده
در سطح استانداردهاي جهاني در طول 10 سال آينده
* تثبيت جايگاه علمي دانش آموختگان رشته در نظام ارائه خدمات كشور
* ارتقاي شاخصهاي مهم سلامت در خانواده هاي تحت پوشش خدمات دانش آموختگان
اهداف كلي:
1) آشنايي فراگيرندگان اين رشته با مفاهيم مرتبط با چگونگي تامين،حفظ وارتقاي در سطح جامعه به
ويژه براي اعضاي خانواده
2) كسب اطلاعات وتوانمندي هاي نگرشي وعملي ضروري در زمينه هاي شيوه هاي آموزش در جامعه –
نحوه مراقبت ازاعضاي خانواده – راهنمايي خانواده ها- پژوهشهاي كاربردي ومديريت كنترل بيماريها
نقش ها:
1) نقش آموزشي : آموزش به خانواده ها بويژه مادران در زمينه هاي مختلف حرفه اي با هدف ارتقاي
سطح آگاهي ، نگرش وعملكرد بهداشتي درماني
2- نقش مراقبتي وپايشي : مراقبت ازاعضاي خانواده ها ، بويژه مادران وكودكان وپايش سلامت آنها در
نظام ارائه خدمات بهداشتي درماني
3- نقش مشاوره اي : راهنمايي خانواده ها درباره مشكلات مربوط به سلامت اعضاي خانواده
4- نقش پژوهشي : كمك به پژوهشهاي كاربردي (HSRS) در عرصه هاي بهداشتي كشوري
5- نقش اجرايي : كمك به مسئولين در اجراي برنامه هاي بهداشتي نظير: كنترل اپيدمي ها، شرايط
اضطراري و...
طول دوره: 4تا 6 ترم
تعداد واحدهاي درسي : 67 واحد درسي
واحدهاي گرايش بهداشت خانواده به ترتيب زير تقسيم مي شود.
الف) عمومي 11 واحد
ب)پايه 10 واحد
ج) اصلي 13 واحد
د) اختصاصي 21 واحد
ه) كارآموزي 12 واحد

بهداشت عمومي (كارشناسي)
شاخه اساسي علوم بهداشتي است. دانش آموختگان آن در جهت حفاظت، ارتقاء وبازسازی سلامت افراد جامعه فعاليت مي كنند. دانش  آموختگان اين رشته بايد مجهز به مجموعه ای ازعلوم، مهارتها واعتقاداتي باشند كه در جهت توسعه وارتقاء سلامت جامعه تلاش نمايند.
رسالت: رسالت رشته كارشناسي ناپيوسته بهداشت عمومي آموزش وتربيت نيروهاي آشنا ، معتقد وعامل به مفاهيم ، مباني وراهكارهاي تامين ، حفظ وارتقاء سلامت براي جامعه ، خانواده و فرد است.
چشم انداز: فراگيرندگان ضمن تبيت جايگاه خود در بخش بهداشت وآموزش بر اساس استانداردهاي جهاني امكان جذب در بازار كار ورفع نياز جامعه را ايجاد نمايند.
اهداف :
1) با آگاهي وعملكرد همسو با نيازهاي محيط ، جامعه، خانواده وفرد وبا ارزيابي
2) از چگونگي اثر گذاري عوامل انساني ، محيطي، اقتصادي و اجتماعي بر چگونگي تامين ، حفظ وارتقاء
سلامتي در سطوح مختلف آشنا باشند.
3) از چگونگي مداخله از طريق نياز سنجي ها ، آموزش بهداشت ، كنترل اپيدمي ها ، مراقبت از
چگونگي تغذيه وتغيير در شاخصهاي سلامتي در سطح سلامت جامعه آگاهي داشته باشند.
نقش ها:
- نقش آموزشي : آموزش به افراد تحت پوشش
- نقش پژوهشي : كمك به پژوهشهاي كاربردي (HSR) در عرصه هاي بهداشتي كشور
- نقش مراقبتي : شركت در برنامه هاي مصوب وزارت بهداشت، درمان وآموزش پزشكي در سطح كل
جامعه مانند مراقبت از رشد وتكامل كودكان ، مراقبت از مادران باردار و... با عنايت به سطوح سه گانه
وپيشگيري
- نقش اجرايي :
ج) اختصاصي : 23 واحد
د) كارآموزي درعرصه: 12 واحد
شرایط ونحوه پذیرش دانشجو:
1- رشته های کاردانی مورد قبول

بهداشت عمومی - بهداشت عمومی ( گرایش بهداشت خانواده)بهداشت مدارس - بهداشت عمومی (گرایش مبارزه با بیماریها)پرستاری دندانپزشکی - بهداشت دهان ودندانراهنمای بهداشت عمومی
2- مواد امتحانی وضرایب آنها :
نام درس ضرایب
1) آمارحیاتی واصول وکلیات اپیدمیولوژی
2) اصول تغذیه
3) اصول وکلیات خدمات بهداشتی(روان-محیط – میکروب)
4)جمعیت شناسی وتنظیم خانواده
5) مصون سازی وبرنامه ایمن سازی کشوری
6) اپیدمیولوژی بیماریهای شایع در ایران 3

طول دوره : 4 تا 6 ترم
تعداد واحدهای درسی : 65 واحد
واحدها:

عمومی : 9 واحدپایه واصلی : 11 واحداختصاصی : 23 واحدکارآموزی درعرصه: 12 واحد
برنامه کارآموزی در عرصه دانشجویان رشته بهداشت عمومی
هدف کلی :
دوره کارآموزی در عرصه دانشجویان بهداشت عمومی به منظور کسب تجربه ومهارتهای عملی لازم در جهت آمادگی فرد برای ورود به بخش بهداشت وشناخت سیستم عرضه خدمات وآشنایی با فرآیندهای جاری سیستم پیش بینی گردیده است.
این دوره براساس اهداف پیش بینی شده دردو بخش کارآموزی شهری وروستایی اجرا می گردد.
برنامه اجرایی کارآموزی در عرصه شهری
برنامه اجرایی کارآموزی در عرصه روستایی
کارآموزی در فیلد روستا
برگزاری کارگاه(4- 3 روزه)
مراحل اجرای کارآموزی اعزام به روستا (2 هفته)
برگشت از روستا وبرگزاری امتحان
برگزاری کارگاه آموزش (Work Shap) – محل برگزاری آموزشگاه بهورزی (4-3روز)
خانه های بهداشت (2 هفته)

الف ) کارگاه آموزشی (Work Shap) :
توجیه دوره ومبانی فلسفه کارگاه
رویکرد جدید آموزش بهداشت و آشنایی با اصول واجزاPHC
آشنایی دانشجویان با مراقبتهای اطفال- مادران – تنظیم خانواده – واکسیناسیون
آشنایی با مراقبت های بهداشت محیط – حرفه ای
آشنایی با مراقبت های بهداشت دهان ودندان – تغذیه
آشنایی با بیماریهای واگیر و غیر واگیردر سیستم شبکه
ب) خانه های بهداشت : مستقر شدن دانشجویان به مدت 2 هفته
1 روز اسکان وآشنایی با بهورز خانه بهداشت
2 روز مشاهده فعالیت ها وآشنایی با دفاتر وانوع مراقبتهای خانه بهداشت با روستای محل کارآموزی
4 روز انجام فعالیتها ومراقبتهایی که در خانه بهداشت انجام می گیردبا همکاری بهورز از مرحله پذیرش مراجعه کننده تا ارائه خدمات وثبت در دفتر وانجام آموزش بهداشت.
4 روز بررسی واجرای طرح انتخاب شده
فعالیت دانشجویان در ساعاتی که خانه بهداشت تعطیل است.
بازدید از منازل وارائه آموزش بهداشت وپیشگیری بیماران وارائه مراقبتهای لازم به آنها.
2 روز بررسی وضعیت تنظیم خانواده وتشکیل جلسات آموزشی برای اجرای تنظیم خانواده
2 روز بازدید از فعالیتهای بهداشت محیط واماکن عمومی همراه با ارائه آموزش بهداشت
2 روز بازدید از فعالیت های بهداشت مدارس وتشکیل جلسات آموزش بهداشت

کارآموزی شهری:
1- برگزاری کارگاه (5-4 روزه)
2- معرفی دانشجویان به مراکزیا واحدها به همراه ارائه
مراحل اجرای کارآموزی سرفصل ولیست نمره
3- ارائه برنامه زمان بندی کارآموزی وسرفصل به دانشجویان
4- انجام کارآموزی بر طبق برنامه
5- دریافت نمره از مسئولین واحدها یا مربیان

کارآموزی دانشجویان کارشناسی بهداشت عمومی
دانشجویان بهداشت عمومی در حین کارآموزی شهری مقالات خود را تدوین کرده ودر پایان کارآموزی شهری مقالات تهیه شده را در سمینار بهداشت مناطق روستایی ارائه نمایند.
- کارآموزی در مرکز بهداشت شهرستان: به مدت 2 هفته زیرنظرمسئول وکارشناسان واحدهای مورد نظر انجام می شود.
- کارآموزی روستا وارائه مقاله وبرگزاری سمینار در پایان کارآموزی : بعد ازانجام کارگاه 3 روزه واعزام به روستا طبق سرفصل کارآموزی روستا فعالیتهای روزانه بهورز را انجام داده وبعد ازنیازیابی واولویت بندی مشکلات روستا موضوعی را جهت تهیه مقاله انتخاب کرده وداده های خود راجمع آوری وبعد از برگشت ازروستا با انتخاب استاد آمار و راهنما موضوع را بصورت مقاله تهیه کرده ودر پایان وارد کتابچه مقالات شودومقالات بصورت Power Point در سمینار ارائه دهند.
-کارآموزی کامپیوتر: آموزش کامپیوتر بصورت تدریجی درطول ترم انجام می شود. دانشجویان نرم افزارهای Word ، Power Point ،Windows را آموزش می بینند.
- کارآموزی مراکز شهری: به مدت27 روز با فعالیتهای مراکز در بخشهای مادر وکودک، محیط ، حرفه ای ، واکسیناسیون ، بهداشت مدارس ونیازیابی وکلاسهای مشاوره ی قبل از ازدواج به کارآموزی خواهند پرداخت.
- کارآموزیهای تخصصی: معرفی دانشجویان به آسایشگاه معلولین وسالمندان گلابچی ، آزمایشگاه آب ومواد غذایی ،بخش زایمان بیمارستان شبیه خوانی
- پروژه کارآموزی: مسئولیت این بخش بعهده استاد راهنماست .
- اداره آمار: آشنایی با وظایف وعملکرد اداره آمار دانشگاه علوم پزشکی کاشان

کارآموزی دانشجویان کاردانی بهداشت خانواده
زمان کارآموزی : در ترم چهارم تحصیلی ارائه می شود.
محل کارآموزی :
1) درمراکز، خانه های بهداشتی شهری در 2 سطح سیستم شبکه به انجام کارآموزی مشغول می باشند.
الف) کارآموزی مادر وکودک: درمراکز بهداشتی با مراقبتهای مادران باردار– تنظیم خانواده – بهداشت مدارس – مراقبت اطفال و واکسیناسیون آشنا می شوند.
ب) بهداشت محیط وحرفه ای : در طی یک هفته در واحد بهداشت محیط وحرفه ای موظف به گذراندن کارآموزی می باشند.
ج) کارآموزی زایشگاه: مراحل زایمان و بعد از زایمان را در زایشگاه به انجام کارآموزی می پردازند.
د) مشاوره قبل از ازدواج : دانشجویان بصورت تدریجی در طول ترم در بخش مشاوره قبل از ازدواج در مرکز گلابچی مشغول به انجام کارآموزی می باشند.
2) کارآموزی در خانه های بهداشت( سطح یک سیستم شبکه) :
به منظور آشنایی با اصول PHC وارائه خدمات بهداشتی در خانه های بهداشت بعد از کارگاه آموزشی در آموزشگاه بهورزی به مدت 2 هفته وتمام وقت در روستا مستقر می شوند.
کارآموزی دانشجویان کاردانی مبارزه با بیماریها:
زمان کارآموزی: ترم چهارم تحصیلی
محل کارآموزی : در2 سطح سیستم شبکه به انجام کارآموزی مشغول می باشند.
الف) کارآموزی مبارزه با بیماریها : اکیپ سیار: درمانگاه گلابچی – واحد مبارزه با سل (درمانگاه مسلم بن عقیل)- واحد زنجیره سرما(ستاد مرکزی دانشگاه)- مشاوره قبل از ازدواج (درمانگاه گلابچی )– مرکز برنامه های بهداشت وروان (درمانگاه مسلم بن عقیل)– آزمایشگاه التور ومالاریا (درمانگاه فاطمیه) – واکسیناسیونEPI (مراکز شهری) – حشره شناسی (گروه بهداشت محیط)
ب) بهداشت محیط وحرفه ای : دانشجویان باید در طی یکی هفته در واحد بهداشت محیط وحرفه ای به گذراندن کارآموزی بپردازند.
ج) کارآموزی مادر وکودک: جهت آشنایی با خدمات بهداشت مادر وکودک وتنظیم خانواده ومراقبت اطفال، دانشجویان به یکی از مراکز شهری فرستاده می شوند.
د) کارآموزی در خانه های بهداشت (سطح یک سیستم شبکه ) : به منظور آشنایی با اصول PHC وارائه خدمات بهداشتی در خانه های بهداشت بعد ازگذرانیدن کارگاه آموزشی در آموزشگاه بهورزی به مدت 2 هفته تمام وقت در روستا مستقرمی شوند.
تذکر: دانشجویان قبل از کارآموزی شهری وروستایی طی دو مرحله کارگاه با مباحث مورد نظر در بخشهای مختلف جهت انجام کارآموزی آماده می شوند.

*گزینه2

----------

